# How do I find my team on daily basis?



## STL FAN (Oct 2, 2004)

I recently have gotten the XM service in my car, and love having the baseball package, but is there any rhyme or reason to where the games show up each day? Of course I have the visual display, but you would think, like Directv Extra Innings, the 1st game of the day would be on 176, the next starting game would be 177, and so on, possibly in some sort of alphabetical order if same start times (ie..Atlanta at New York, Boston at Detroit, Chicago at Cincinnati...etc). Some days I go all over the place looking for a day Cubs game, or a night Yankees game. So long question longer, do they have any rhyme or reason to where they put games? (A buddy told me Cards games used to be exclusivley on 187, which would be great if teams had their own channels, but that would seem hard to do to pick which teams got their own channels) Any help?


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

Unfortunately, they don't make it easy. Probably the most effective way to do it would be to go to the XM radio website and download the team schedule for the week. They also have the schedule playing on a recorded loop on each of the MLB Play by Play channels, I think they play about a 10 minute loop of news bits and the schedule.


----------

